# imac G4 does connect to D-link router Dir-655



## krloeb (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi
I have an older imac G4 with OS10.4 and a regular airport card.  It is has worked fine in the older D-link wireless router.  I purchased a new router to stop the dropped internet connections in my MacBook pro and found the imac can see the new router but can not connect even when I use all of the same settings. I get an error message.  I am wondering if the problem may be a lack of compatibility with the older airport card.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  I have tried to enter the $ in front of the password.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 17, 2008)

Well the older Airport card only supports the "B" signal.  So is the new router just doing "N" signal? Plus remember the older Airport card only does the frequency of the "B" 2.4GHz. 

Also is the new router doing any encryption?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 17, 2008)

krloeb said:


> I get an error message.


The exact text of said error message would be _very_ helpful in troubleshooting the problem.  That's what error messages are for.


----------



## meglo (Dec 3, 2008)

Did you put the $ in front of the password in your network settings as well as in airport when connecting? I was also selecting the DLINK_WIRELESS network instead of just DLINK (even thought I am connecting wirelessly). Anyway mine works now


----------

